

Why the Fed is more likely to adopt bitcoin technology than kill it off - salmonellaeater
http://jpkoning.blogspot.tw/2013/04/why-fed-is-more-likely-to-adopt-bitcoin.html

======
lemcoe9
What you are missing is that the Fed will never adopt a currency because it
does not issue one. The Fed is a totally private entity that provides money at
a rate to banks. They do not print money, they do not regulate it. They set
the inter-bank rates.

The fact that the central bank of a mega-economy would adopt a supply-limited,
not peer-reviewed, federated "currency" is absurd.

~~~
salmonellaeater
It's Bitcoin's distributed ledger which is the interesting technology from a
central bank's point of view. Notes aren't necessarily supply-limited; a
possible model would be that the central bank issues and signs new notes,
which are then tracked on distributed ledgers.

